# Suche gutes Zandergewässer in Holland



## Blauhai (19. September 2005)

Hallo zusammen,

wer kann mir Tipps geben, wo es in Holland ein gutes Zandergewässer gibt. Es heißt ja immer so global, in Holland sind die Zander überall.

Trotzdem wäre ich für einen konkreten Tipp sehr dankbar.

Habe bisher was Zander angeht, nur sehr eingeschränkte Erfahrungen und würde das gerne ändern.

Für eure Tipps bedanke ich mich im voraus.

Petri Hai

"Blauhai"


----------



## Mac Gill (19. September 2005)

*AW: Suche gutes Zandergewässer in Holland*

Wie du sicherlich schon gelesen hast sind die Maaseen rund um Roermond ein hervoragendes Zanderrevier.
(Ich denke mehr als 50% der Postings hier im Unterforum betreffen die Maas/Masseen)


----------

